# pissn itself



## croyboy202 (Feb 8, 2010)

Is it true that if you dont gut the animal in a time limit it will piss itself and ruin the meat
If that is true how long until it does piss itself thanks


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

I dont think so. If it does piss itself then the piss would be on the outside and not affect the meat. Its when you are gutting it and you cut the piss sack open and it gets all over that u wreck stuff.


----------



## croyboy202 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks
Ok so i can just put it in my bag and keep goin and dont have to gut it rite away


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Get to your net kill quick enought and you will see . Often an animal will deficate and urinate when it goes to heaven!


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

I have yet to clean a squirrel that doesn't drain it's main vein all over my fingers. It comes with the territory when it comes to cleaning animals. Death ain't pretty.


----------



## how-to-hunt-rabbit (Apr 12, 2011)

Be careful when gutting, if you squeeze 'that place' by mistake it will piss, and it does smell!

Not sure about squirrels but rabbits have got my legs wet a few times :evil:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Two things:

#1) - If you don't know how to clean a squirrel, then you are obviously new at this. My advice is to try your hardest to find someone else who can help you. I had to learn the hard way so take it from me - internet "guides" don't tell 1/2 the story, and someone else special method probably wont work for you. Find someone who is experienced, and you will save yourself a lot of trouble.

#2) IMO rodents just don't have enough body meat on them to justify messing around with it. Call me wasteful, but I skin out the animal the same way I would a deer; that gives me one complete continuous piece of fir. Then I remove all 4 legs at the joints. Then I take out the back-straps. That gets me 90% of the meat on the animal without ever opening the abdomen or dealing with the "main vein" or "piss sack". For larger animals like deer, yes, I take the time to gut them all the way out... But for little guys like rabbit and squirrel no.


----------

